# Thailand / Koh Phangan / Koh Tao



## last-winter (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

fliege kommenden Freitag nach Samui bzw. direkt weiter nach Koh Tao (5 Naechte) und danach Koh Phangan (5 Naechte).

Meine Fragen:

1. Soll ich selbst eine Reiserute mitnehmen oder lohnt es sich dort etwas zu kaufen? In erster Linie sollte diese Rute fuers Kuestenangeln sein waehrend meine Freundin buecher liest. Big Game Ruten gibts aufm boot der gebuchten Tour...
Falls ihr einen Kauf empfiehlt brauchte ich einen Angelshop der relativ zentral in Bangkok gelegen ist (naehe Khao Sun Road).

2. Habt ihr mir einen tip fuer Koh Tao bzw. Koh Phangan um einen Tagestrip mit Boot zu machen? (big game etc.)

3. War von euch schon mal jemand in Koh Phangan bzw. Koh Tao an der Kueste angeln? Erfahrungen? Tips?

Vielen Dank fuer eure Hilfe,

Petri Heil,

Andre :vik:


----------

